# Mobile Base for My Craftsman Table Saw



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been researching mobile bases for my old Craftsman tablesaw. I guess you call it a contractors saw. It is the kind with the individual legs splaying out.

I have found many bases that theoretically should work. However, there is one dimension that is not given that I would like to know. I would like a base that does not raise the height of my saw by very much. I want to keep it as close to the same working height as possible.

None of the mobile bases descriptions that I have seen include this information.

Do any of you have any recommendations.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A few questions*

If I recall you use a collection bag under the saw? If not excuse my memory. If not, or regardless, I really recommend you make a 3/4" plywood base box on locking casters. The box can either be a storage unit with shelves or drawers for blades and safety accessories...or it can have an open perimeter like a face frame, for the dust to drop down and collect in a drawer. 
Personally I prefer the first idea and collect the dust with a 4" port off the side or rear of the existing cabinet. Hopefully you do have a DC! The contractors saws are difficult to harness the dust on because of the motor and belt hanging out the large opening in the rear.One solution is to use flaps of carpet that close down the opening but still allow for titling and lowering the blade. Someone here has done just that ? A more elegant solution would be a rear containment box of 1/4" plywood that encloses the entire opening in the rear, with a 4" dust collector port just ahead of the motor to avoid sucking dust through the motor and to assist in cooling it even more elegant one would be made of aluminum or sheet metal.The older saws really need a blade shroud, and I fashioned one for my 12" Powermatic and I don't use the cabinet at all for dust collection. I collect it right off the blade. It was a project, required some soldering and bending, but is vastly superior. There was a post here looking for a plastic version of that for a Craftsman.....315.228390 if I recall. part no. 221001
That's what I'd be doin' :thumbsup: bill


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Check this out - if you haven't already. The change of height is pretty nominal; http://www.harborfreight.com/300-lb-capacity-mobile-base-95288.html


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MattS I think that base would, as you say, cause a minimal rise in height. And that is my main concern.

Bill, I can combine your suggestions on the built-ins with Matts base. Since that base had wood lateral supports both items can be worked together.

Bill, my current dust collection is my shop vac. Now that me garage is being expanded by 12'x22' I will have room for two cars and my equipment. I intend to make major improvements in the dust collection and ease of getting to and using tools.

Yesterday the brick layers started and the electrician ran all of the cabling and installed the boxes. We now need the sheet rock man to do the ceiling so we can move garage door opener and install the lights. I am doing the insullation in the walls and covering the walls with 1/4" pegboard. Installing the insulation in the walls is going to be a bear because the studs are only 12" apart and there are several threaded tie rods inbetween studs. Well, it is a garage so if I do not do a perfect job it will not be too bad.

My garage/shop is now essentially a three car garage turned on end. That is you drive into it from the side.

Thanks guys.

George


----------

